# Kneesworth - 16th April?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought I would try to get this posted a little earlier than I normally do.

So unless there are loads who say they can't make it on this day then I suggest that the next Knessworth meet will be on:

16th April at The Red Lion for about 7.00pm onwards (hopefully should be light enough by then).

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Graham, I'll be there.
mayur


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D
I'll be there, looking forward to seeing your new car mayur.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yep, count me in 

Clive


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I can make this one


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just thought that I would bring this to the top again as we were getting buried halfway down the page.

Only five of us at the moment :-/ Come on chaps, this is the first meet of the year with lighter evenings - VX220's are still allowed 

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I _think_ I can make it but can't confirm quite yet.

P.S. Ask Paul for a ride in his VX - he can make it go in very tight circles! :-X


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Likewise I should be able to make it...

I'll try and avoid repeating the demo I gave ScoTTy at Combe today...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What, you mean like doing doughnuts like the grannies did on Top Gear ;D

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

They meant to do it


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Count me in.

SBJ


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Umm - excuse me if I am being dim but where is Kneesworth ?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Umm - excuse me if I am being dim but where is Kneesworth ?


It's just North of Royston - off the M11 at the Duxford turning and hang a left (if travelling North).

Maybe paulb's famous map may make an entrance soon ;D

I'm not sure if I'll make it again this time - still v. busy at work 

Moley


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

TTherapy, it's on the A1198 between Royston and Bassingbourne. click here for a map

I should be able to make it too


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... or maybe Hutters map ;D

Moley


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

I will be there! Where abouts in Kneesworth and what time???

The ilusive Mazza 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I should be able to make this one ;D

Norman


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Where abouts in Kneesworth and what time???


I think it's The Red Lion (sorry, bad memory) and from a time point of view, anything from about 19:00 onwards.

Moley


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

mazza

I guess you're coming down the A1 >> A14 >> A1198? If so, come past the army barracks and you'll come to 2 mini roundabouts very close together - go straight over these and the The Red Lion is on the left just after the second mini roundabout.

the map is a couple of posts back


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Muddled of Southampton, cant remember and too tired to look back...think I said yes too ! A brief stopover on my way to Scotgitland for Easter.See ou all there and someone bring some photos so Mazza can see what Peterborough looks like !! 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

errr thanks to PaulB for pointing out to me via IM, that I can't make this due to the BigJon Euro Cruise.

Sorry chaps it totally slipped my mind. Shall I book the village hall for next month so that I can replay the 10 hours of footage I expect to take? 

Have fun.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> errr thanks to PaulB for pointing out to me via IM, that I can't make this due to the BigJon Euro Cruise.
> 
> Sorry chaps it totally slipped my mind. Shall I book the village hall for next month so that I can replay the 10 hours of footage I expect to take? Â
> 
> Have fun.


Oh bu&&er thought you were going to do my bulbs Paul... :'(


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not this time! I found another excuse!

TTFN

Paul


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

So who's going so far on Wed??? I have cleaned my wheels today!!! Bloody nightmare those 12 spoke 18". Much rather have competitions.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

12 spoke ??? Â Don't you mean 9? They do look good though Â 8)










(yes I know they are not the correct centre caps - but I like them!)

I'll be there on Wednesday
SBJ


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

See what happens when you EGP the wheel centres too much


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A V O N ?

(Thats Nova backwards ! Hee hee !) See you all on weds, my other local meet !

John the Skip driver


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

and they give about as much grip as a Nova 

Goodyear F1's soon....

SBJ


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You may stroke my new F1's tomorrow night !

scoTT*y* made me buy em so he wasnt the only one...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

See you all tomorrow night, as its going to be nice and warm we should have a good turnout with mucho talking and comparing in the car park - ooh er ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yep, will be there with me London maps ;D - Mayur, I hope you bring all yours - you're responsible for this 

Guess we'll actually get a bit of daylight 8)

Is anyone bringing the old VAGCOM with them - my autolock is still not working  although as John will be there, I'll probably get it back off him ;D

See you all tomorrow.

Moley


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I can still make, but only for an hour or so


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll be there, C U all later


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Yep, will be there with me London maps Â ;D - Mayur, I hope you bring all yours - you're responsible for this Â
> 
> Guess we'll actually get a bit of daylight Â 8)
> 
> ...


Yep, will bring all the London maps I have... I think I have one from 1977 !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh Mayur, London ENGLAND ...not Ontario ! or Kentucky ! or Connecticut !
Just in case ......you'll have us driving round Lake Titicaca and Bombay high street before we know it ! ;D


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Yeh Mayur, London ENGLAND ...not Ontario ! Â or Kentucky ! Â Â or Connecticut !
> Just in case ......you'll have us driving round Lake Titicaca and Bombay high street before we know it ! ;D


It is Basilondon ? Right?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Good to see you all last night - great turn out for our first "light to dark" meeting of the year!

Thanks to Graham for the drive of his car - get it on the dyno man, I think you'd be pleasantly surprised...

Paul, ooops - forgot to give "it" back - I know you said it was fine, but I meant to give it back anyway - sorry!

And if anyone is wondering, my phone is found! I think I might have scared the **** out of Graham when the gap between his seat and handbrake starting vibrating and singing as he drove home....!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Great turnout last night, must of been one of the best attended interesting selection of cars as always nice to see everyone again.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What a turnout ;D ;D

Great evening, loads of TT chat and freindly banter (I think!) about my crooked and scratched petrol filler cap and water stains - not on me - my TTR.

Thanks Clive for the drive of your car, mmm, must get that ECU number of mine so I can do the remap, your correct in that it did scare the sh!t out of me on the way home when I heard and felt your phone going off ;D, glad its found though, see you Friday m8.

Also good to see a few more new faces, at one point I counted 12 TT's in the car park, don't know if that was the final figure though. John (TTotal) popped in to see us on his way up to Scotland, good to see you again m8, have a good time.

I will start a new thread for the May meet.

Graham


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Great to see everyone last night and a large turnout.

Mayur


----------

